# Recaro Sportster CS seats?



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi guys,

One of the issues have with my GTR is that I'm quite tall, combined with the seating position being quite high, means that my head almost touches the roof which isn't ideal and will make it impossible to wear I helmet should I want to do a track day.

I'm wondering about fitting a set of Recaro sportsters, seeing as my car is already a Recaro edition, so in theory the seats should be easy to swap. The only question I have is, will these seats means that I sit lower in the car, or is it the rails/brackets that need changing to lower the car?

I'm not bothered about losing the electric mechanism, to be honest I never move the seats and it would save a bit of weight.

Anyone have any experience?

Mart.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've put a Tillett B2 carbon seat in with a AMS seat base, I'm 6'4" tall and it works for me.
But you have to get the airbag light sorted as it flashed not being connected,


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I do like the Recaro Sportster CS seats. The last I understood was that the seat frame for the GT-R left the seats too high? I think Litchfield were looking into this but don't know how far they got. I know they have been developing Cobra seats but don't know if Recaro's were also in development.
Give Iain a call.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The Tillet carbon fibre seats are good, but do result in a rather relaxed seating position.
So you are half laying down like a real racing driver in a tin top. This is what has stopped me fitting them.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

CT17 said:


> The Tillet carbon fibre seats are good, but do result in a rather relaxed seating position.
> So you are half laying down like a real racing driver in a tin top. This is what has stopped me fitting them.


Ive fell asleep with it twice,,,, Only Joking :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

goldgtr35 said:


> Ive fell asleep with it twice,,,, Only Joking :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I thought you said it was due to an under inflated tyre?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I thought you said it was due to an under inflated tyre?


Thats harsh.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

goldgtr35 said:


> Thats harsh.


You know I'm only pulling your leg.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we sorted a set of these recaros,for Gio's TS 35 Before he relocated from Tokyo to Oz


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Matty.

Do you know if they will fit on the stock rails if the car has the optional Recaro seats? Are the CS Sportsters lower than the stock Recaros?

Cheers,

MS.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

With the size of the mounts and still having the runners, my bets they are still too high for a taller bloke to get a crash helmet on,,,


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Does anyone know the best way to get the seats lower in the car?? Can you buy lower runners or summat?

Thx

Mart.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Speak to litchfields about heir new seat. It's cobra Milano based. There's a picture at th end of akexinphuket's project thread.

I believe hey do lower the seat height.

Finally an advantage to being 5ft 8.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Speak to litchfields about heir new seat. It's cobra Milano based. There's a picture at th end of akexinphuket's project thread.
> 
> I believe hey do lower the seat height.
> 
> Finally an advantage to being 5ft 8.


Cobra Misano's I believe? Bin the iPad :clap:


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

I've got Cobra Misano seats fitted and they do lower the seat height.

I find them more comfortable then the standard seats. 


View attachment 8504


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Cool thanks. Are they mounted on standard rails, or did you have to by new rails too?

Mart.


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes Cobra Misano Seats plus new Sub Frames and air Bag Warning Resistors.


----------

